# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر الفصيح >  شعر رومانسى

## SaRuN

تتوارى السحب خلف بعضها

وتٌصاغ حروفي من فيض ذاك الغدير

ذلك القمر يخرج من وسط السحب 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ويتحول الليل البهيم إلى ضياء وشعاع

وتتلألأ النجوم وسط السماء 

تخط بلمعانها أعظم الروايات

لا أعتقد أنها روايات .. ربما هي نبضات 

تخرج من صميم هذا القلب العاشق 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

نبضات تٌرجمت في حياتي إلى همسات  

تغني للحبيب الغائب المجهول 

أغنية شوق وحنين 

نبضات نبعت من عقلٍٍِ فكر بكِ كثيراً 

وقد ملِِ منه التفكير 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

نبضات نقشت بقلمها على جسدى الحيران

" إلى الأبد .. أحبك .. أحبك "

إنها نبضات عاشقة حزينة تمنت قربكِ

وجودك

نظرتك

صوتك


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

تمنت منكِ كلمة حانية 

ورعشة قلم دافئ 

تمنت منكِ رسالة

تأتي عن طريق الحمام الزاجل

 آآآآآآآآه


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

لقد تمنت وتمنت وتمنت 

وستبقى تتمنى 

وستبقى تنتظر منك أجمل مشاعر


 ::o:

----------


## د. حسان الشناوي

[frame="5 80"]الابن العزيز 

SaRuN

ربما تكون رومانسية حالمة 

ولكنها ربما أيضا لم تقترب من  الشعر وطبيعة بنائه وتركيبه ، مع أنها شاعرية الوجدان ، متدفقة بصدق 

شديد .

ومن ثم أرها أقرب إلى الخاطرة منها إلى الشعر.

فلابد في الشعر من حد أدنى تتحقق به صورته الموسيقية التي تؤدي دورا لايقل عن روعة التصوير ، وتأثير

 الانفعال .

ولاشك أن قلمك ينبيء عن موهبة واعدة .

ومن اليسير أن تصقلها بكثرة القراءة في دواوين الشعر قديما وحديثا ، حتى تصبح الموهبة بالقراءة ملكة 

فطرية ، تستجيب بتلقائية لأية تجربة .

أحييك على محاولتك التي تستحق التقدير ، وتتطلب منك مضاعفة الجهد في التواصل مع فن الشعر .

وننتظر من قلمك جديدا يكشف عن هذه الموهبة لديك .

ولك مودتي .

د. حسان[/frame]

----------


## SaRuN

ان شاء الله

----------


## heroofnight

ما الفخر إلا لأهل العلم إنهم                       على الهدى لمن استهدى أدلاء
وقدر كل امرؤ ما كان يعلمه                        والجاهلون لأهل العلم أعداء
ففز بعلم تعش حيا به أبدا                          الناس موتى وأهل العلم أعداء

----------


## قلب مصر

نرحب بك في أبناء مصر
وننتظر المزيد من موضوعاتك  :f:

----------

